# Curitibando! Impressões de um turista sobre a capital paranaense.



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Bom galera, sempre tive vontade de conhecer a capital paranaense. Como não sou muito festeiro, aproveitei o feriado de carnaval para conhecer a cidade juntamente com um amigo.

Cheguei no início da noite do dia 02/03. A cidade estava bem tranquila, pois a maioria das pessoas estavam em outros lugares. Peguei um loft no batel/centro com um preço excelente, pelo airbnb. :cheers:

Descansamos um pouco, tomamos um banho e fomos caminhar pela região. Como estava de noite, não deu para ver muita coisa. Estávamos com fome e decidimos entrar numa churrascaria chamada Tropilha Grill. Havia rodizio de tudo...haha e com um preço bom. Comi pra caramba e então, voltamos para o apartamento.

No dia seguinte, decidimos ir para o ponto mais famoso de Curitiba: Jardim Botânico. Pensei em pegar um uber inicialmente, mas como queria experimentar o transporte público, resolvemos ir de Ã´nibus. Assim, fomos uma estação tubo, localizada numa praça. 

Obs: as imagens não ficaram muito boas, pois minha câmera não é das melhores...haha

1.

P_20190303_101108 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

2.

P_20190303_101015 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

Então, chegamos ao jardim botânico. Não sabia que era um grande parque. Na minha cabeçaa era apenas o jardim com a estufa. :nuts:

3. 

P_20190303_105719 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

4. 

P_20190303_110818 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

5. 

P_20190303_105259 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

6. Infelizmente a estufa estava fechada para reforma e assim, não consegui entrar.


P_20190303_104759 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

7. Então, fomos andar pelo resto do parque.


P_20190303_111249 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

8.

P_20190303_112142 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

9.

P_20190303_111918 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

10. 

P_20190303_111845 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

11.

P_20190303_112739 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

12.

P_20190303_113115 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

13.

P_20190303_113121 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

14.

P_20190303_113125 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

15. Então, decidimos ir andando até o Mercado Municipal. As ruas estavam bem vazias e caminhada foi bem tranquila. Algumas pessoas tinham me falado sobre a violência de Curitiba, mas não tive em nenhum momento uma sensação de insegurança.


P_20190303_114823 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

16. Como disse, achei as ruas da cidade bem limpas.


P_20190303_115042 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

17.

P_20190303_115952 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

18.

P_20190303_115957 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

19. Calçada bem larga.


P_20190303_120541 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

20. Chegamos ao Mercado Municipal


P_20190303_120549 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

21.

P_20190303_121026 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

22. Uma rua próxima.


P_20190303_132823 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

23. No final da tarde, decidimos ir na Torre Panorâmica da OI, que possui mais de 100 metros de altura. De lá, temos uma vista 360 da cidade. 


P_20190303_180850 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

24. Algum parque ao fundo

P_20190303_180916 by JosÃ© Guilherme, no Flickr

25. Skyline de respeito. :cheers:


P_20190303_180755 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

A noite fomos ao Largo da Ordem, no Bar do Alemão. Experimentamos uma carne famosa, chamada Carne de Onça, que é uma carne crua bem temperada. No início estava com preconceito, mas depois comi e gostei :lol:. Não gostei muito o Largo. Achei muito 'muvuca' e tinha muitas pessoas fumando. Como odeio fumaça, me senti um pouco sufocado...hehe
No dia seguinte resolvemos ir até o Bosque do Alemão, outro parque famoso de Curitiba.

26.

P_20190304_121610 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

27. A trilha...

P_20190304_121939 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

28. Essa escada de madeira é bem alta. A vista lá de cima é muito bonita.


P_20190304_123103 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

29. Vista da cidade do alto da escada


P_20190304_123506 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

30.

P_20190304_122914 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

31. 

P_20190304_122719 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

32. Recompensa final


P_20190304_123547 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

33. Visitamos o Parque Barigui (Meu cel descarregou e não tirei fotos) e depois o Parque Tanguá. Ambos os parques são excelentes. O barigui é enorme e parece ser um point na cidade. Porém, gostei mais do Tanguá, devido a geografia do local. Achei sensacional.


P_20190305_131158 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

34.

P_20190305_134152_DF by José Guilherme, no Flickr

35. 

P_20190305_133729 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

36.

P_20190305_133518 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

37. De lá fomos para o bairro Santa Felicidade, que possui algumas vinícolas e muitos restaurantes, dentre ele o famoso Madalosso. Fiquei curioso e fui almoçar nele. O rodízio realmente é absurdamente farto.


P_20190305_144555 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

38. No outro dia fomos conhecer o Museu do Olho do famoso Oscar N.


P_20190305_110705 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

39.

P_20190305_110909 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

40.

P_20190305_111021 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

41.

P_20190305_112012 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

42. Do museu, fomos para a Ópera de Arame. Achei sensacional! A maneira como a construção harmoniza com a natureza me deixou intrigado.


P_20190305_121118 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

43.

P_20190305_121114 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

44.

P_20190305_124837 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

45.

P_20190305_124842 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

46. Fomos no horário do almoço e estava rolando uma banda num palco flutuante.

P_20190305_121548 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

Impressões finais:

Achei Curitiba interessantíssima. Talvez por estar acostumado com São Paulo e pelo período que fui, me senti em uma grande cidade do interior. Pra mim, Curitiba é uma cidade inteligente, que soube aproveitar a natureza e criar grandes parques, que na minha opinião, é o principal atrativo da cidade. Valeu muito a pena conhecer!

Espero que tenham gostado!


----------



## Celso Jorge (Dec 24, 2010)

Estou pensando em passar por Curitiba ou em Foz do Iguaçu em algumas férias minhas, não sei ainda, nunca fui a qualquer estado do Sul e sempre quis conhecer cidades interessantes dos três estados, vou ver se dou um jeito de fazer isso. Curitiba é legal com esses atrativos, não conheço ninguém na cidade e em nenhum lugar do Paraná e até ando de boa por lugares que não conheço, mas seria legal andar com alguém que conhecesse bem o local para não me perder e dizem que curitibanos são um tanto fechados, não fazem amizade muito fácil e isso complica um pouco as coisas.

A cidade é bonita e limpa sim, mas tem problemas semelhantes às outras cidades brasileiras, Brasil é Brasil em qualquer lugar e o importante é tirarmos sempre o que há de melhor nas cidades do nosso país!


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

Muito legal o thread.. Gosto desse estilo de postagem que a pessoa poe a foto e vai comentando sobre o passeio... onde está .. o que achou do local, etc...

Carnaval é tranquilo por aqui mesmo.. pessoal vai tudo pra praia ou pro interior. A cidade fica bem mais vazia.

E realmente o Largo da ordem a noite é pra galera que curte mais essa vida digamos mais alternativa hahaha. Porque tem de tudo por lá. Ainda mais no carnaval ahaha.

E o bom que voce fez o pacote Curitiba starter edition digamos assim.. conheceu bem todos pontos principais da cidade. Para alguns dias disponiveis por aqui, fez o roteiro mais indicado.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Saudades de Curitiba. :lol:

Acho que você sabe, mas uma boa dica para conhecer a cidade é a Linha Turismo. Além de percorrer os principais pontos turísticos, você acaba conhecendo boa parte de Curitiba. E é muito legal ver, no trajeto, que há bairros a 5/10 minutos do centro que parecem ter diazepam no ar, é uma tranquilidade e bucolismo que só.

Aliás, pelo menos para mim, bater perna na cidade já é um passeio que vale a pena. E é um ótimo lugar para se comer bem também. :cheers:

Parabéns pelo trabalho!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Curitiba é uma cidade simpática, mas suas atrações se resumem quase totalmente aos parques(e para quem gosta, os cemitérios tbm são legais, especialmente o alemão que fica próximo do Couto Pereira!)
Mas que bom que vc andou bastante pela cidade, deve ter pegado um clima um pouco mais ameno do que eu peguei em dezembro hehe


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Celso Jorge said:


> Estou pensando em passar por Curitiba ou em Foz do Iguaçu em algumas férias minhas, não sei ainda, nunca fui a qualquer estado do Sul e sempre quis conhecer cidades interessantes dos três estados, vou ver se dou um jeito de fazer isso. Curitiba é legal com esses atrativos, não conheço ninguém na cidade e em nenhum lugar do Paraná e até ando de boa por lugares que não conheço, mas seria legal andar com alguém que conhecesse bem o local para não me perder e dizem que curitibanos são um tanto fechados, não fazem amizade muito fácil e isso complica um pouco as coisas.
> 
> A cidade é bonita e limpa sim, mas tem problemas semelhantes às outras cidades brasileiras, Brasil é Brasil em qualquer lugar e o importante é tirarmos sempre o que há de melhor nas cidades do nosso país!


Cara, aconselho muito você ir conhecer. Curitiba é super de boa para você andar. A cidade não é tão grande e você pode rodar de uber sem pagar caro. Vale a pena!



Jdolci said:


> Muito legal o thread.. Gosto desse estilo de postagem que a pessoa poe a foto e vai comentando sobre o passeio... onde está .. o que achou do local, etc...
> 
> Carnaval é tranquilo por aqui mesmo.. pessoal vai tudo pra praia ou pro interior. A cidade fica bem mais vazia.
> 
> ...


Obrigado Jdolci! Sim. O tempo que fiquei foi suficiente para conhecer os principais pontos turísticos...hehe




lorrampaiva said:


> Saudades de Curitiba. :lol:
> 
> Acho que você sabe, mas uma boa dica para conhecer a cidade é a Linha Turismo. Além de percorrer os principais pontos turísticos, você acaba conhecendo boa parte de Curitiba. E é muito legal ver, no trajeto, que há bairros a 5/10 minutos do centro que parecem ter diazepam no ar, é uma tranquilidade e bucolismo que só.
> 
> ...


Eu gosto muito de andar pelas cidades. Acho que a gente consegue conhecer mais. Eu até cheguei a dar uma olhada nesse bus, mas não achei que compensava...hahaa

Obrigado, cara!



Rekarte said:


> Curitiba é uma cidade simpática, mas suas atrações se resumem quase totalmente aos parques(e para quem gosta, os cemitérios tbm são legais, especialmente o alemão que fica próximo do Couto Pereira!)
> Mas que bom que vc andou bastante pela cidade, deve ter pegado um clima um pouco mais ameno do que eu peguei em dezembro hehe


Hahaha...sim! O clima tava ideial. Nem frio, nem calor. indico muito essa época.

Obrigado, Rekarte!


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

show..


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Curitiba é uma cidade simpática, mas suas atrações se resumem quase totalmente aos parques(e para quem gosta, os cemitérios tbm são legais, especialmente o alemão que fica próximo do Couto Pereira!)
> Mas que bom que vc andou bastante pela cidade, deve ter pegado um clima um pouco mais ameno do que eu peguei em dezembro hehe


Curitiba não tem atrativos naturais.. não tem uma praia, um lago, montanhas... Então Curitiba precisou criar seus atrativos turísticos.. construindo parques, praças, monumentos, etc...

E isso por si só já é louvável.. já que tem muitas cidades que basicamente se apoiam apenas no seu atrativo natural (uma praia por exemplo) mas que fora isso nao tem muito o que mostrar.

E a cidade claro tem os parques como o principal chamativo, mas não é só isso... tem muitas atrações históricos, culturais e gastronômicas que nao necessariamente são visitados pelos turistas, já que estes costumam ficar poucos dias na cidade entao precisam conhecer os pontos principais antes e acaba nao sobrando tempo pra conhecer o resto.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

^^Exato, cara. Por isso disse que achei a cidade inteligente. Se todas fizessem isso, teríamos cidades com um potencial turístico muito maior.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Gostei bastante do thread, Guiga. Curto muito threads que o autor comenta cada foto e sobre o local que esta passeando, ficou muito bom teu trabalho.

Quanto a Curitiba, minha última ida a cidade já deve ter uns 10 anos mas pelo que vi nas tuas fotos, parece que ela continua bem organizada e limpa. Acho a cidade um destino muito legal, especialmente para entusiastas em urbanismo como nós, Curitiba tem muitas coisas boas, idéias e soluções inteligentes para passar para as outras cidades brasileiras. 

Parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Curitiba tirou leite de pedra em termos turísticos. Como o Jdolci comentou, não há atrativos naturais relevantes na cidade.

Mas fizeram um trabalho primoroso ao criar e qualificar os parques e monumentos urbanos, criando um roteiro sólido e interessante.

Sem falar na limpeza e organização acima da média, que tornam a cidade mais agradável.

E não se limita a parques e praças. O Largo da Ordem e arredores da Praça Espanha tem várias atrações gastronômicas/culturais e muitas vezes passam batidos.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Rekarte said:


> *Curitiba é uma cidade simpática, mas suas atrações se resumem quase totalmente aos parques*(e para quem gosta, os cemitérios tbm são legais, especialmente o alemão que fica próximo do Couto Pereira!)
> Mas que bom que vc andou bastante pela cidade, deve ter pegado um clima um pouco mais ameno do que eu peguei em dezembro hehe


E é bem esse o trunfo de Curitiba. Quantas outras cidades você conhece no Brasil que tenham se consolidado como roteiro turístico nacional apenas em atrações construídas pelo homem nos últimos 30, 20 anos?

Claro que tem gente que não gosta do que Curitiba tem para se oferecer. Mas “só parques”? É muito mais que isso...


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

O entorno de Curitiba também é legal, daqui sai o passeio de trem com destino a cidade histórica de Morretes, também é ponto de partida para a Ilha do Mel, dá p/ combinar com os roteiros pela capital. Também não faltam atrativos para quem gosta de gastronomia, arte e cultura, o museu Oscar Niemeyer é o maior da América Latina e das 64 exposições mais vistas no Brasil, 14 são de Curitiba.  Para quem curte, a cidade é um destino cultural de primeiro nível mas para quem só quer passear também vai encontrar o que fazer.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Enzo said:


> Gostei bastante do thread, Guiga. Curto muito threads que o autor comenta cada foto e sobre o local que esta passeando, ficou muito bom teu trabalho.
> 
> Quanto a Curitiba, minha última ida a cidade já deve ter uns 10 anos mas pelo que vi nas tuas fotos, parece que ela continua bem organizada e limpa. Acho a cidade um destino muito legal, especialmente para entusiastas em urbanismo como nós, Curitiba tem muitas coisas boas, idéias e soluções inteligentes para passar para as outras cidades brasileiras.
> 
> Parabéns pelo thread.


Muito obrigado, Enzo!


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Barriga-Verde said:


> Curitiba tirou leite de pedra em termos turísticos. Como o Jdolci comentou, não há atrativos naturais relevantes na cidade.
> 
> Mas fizeram um trabalho primoroso ao criar e qualificar os parques e monumentos urbanos, criando um roteiro sólido e interessante.
> 
> ...


Concordo com tudo, cara.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Quem disse que as fotos não ficaram tão boas??? Ficaram ótimas!!! Me amarro em CWB; uma das cidades mais belas do país por tudo que ela possui, isto é, estrutura, serviços, segurança, limpeza etc. Me lembra até um pouco Goiânia, onde estive recentemente. 

Enfim, belas fotos! Parabéns!!! :applause:


----------



## Panarelo (Mar 16, 2012)

Muito linda minha capital.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Quem disse que as fotos não ficaram tão boas??? Ficaram ótimas!!! Me amarro em CWB; uma das cidades mais belas do país por tudo que ela possui, isto é, estrutura, serviços, segurança, limpeza etc. Me lembra até um pouco Goiânia, onde estive recentemente.
> 
> Enfim, belas fotos! Parabéns!!! :applause:


hahaha...acabei de comentar teu thread.

Obrigado, Emanuel!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Guiga said:


> hahaha...acabei de comentar teu thread.
> 
> Obrigado, Emanuel!


Obrigado por visitar meu thread rs


----------



## ecologiaurbana (Feb 6, 2012)

Linda metrópole do Sul.


----------

